# Help Needed A.S.A.P Tonight if poss



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

hey i need someone to help out i got a greyhound x she is 2 yrs old and she needs someone who can work with her she has gone for me and my fiance in a fear way and she started to attack my 6month old dog for no reason i will explan more i u wanna call me but i need to find a good home a.s.a.p tobight if i can becuase i can separate them and its late to call anyone please i need help and there isnt any ay i can work with her with this becuase i got a crazy 6month old who needs training and my house i cant separate them all the time and i walk alot in puiblic and i dont wanna chance anything happen. please contact me on 07875319839 i can explan more over the phone.

if u are suitable please collection as i dont drive a car.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You recent posts are worrying. I stated my worry on one of your latest ones. You appear to be getting rid of older pets to replace them with new.

I hope you find a good home for your dog. Have you tried a rescue centre local to you?

Edit: Also you might want to think about using different user names on different forums, as it seems you are also thinking of getting a new puppy? Please please please do the right thing by your dog and any other animals. They have feelings you know, and it is very upsetting for an animal being shoved from pillar to post. What ever your reasons.


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

You are clearly very worried and probably a little shaken by this. you dont need abuse, you need help. 

What methiods of training have you tried with this dog? there must be a reason for it behaving this way and if you find out what this reason is you may be able to sort the problem.

You are clearly stressed and unsure what to do, is there any kennels nearby that could have your dog for the night so you can clear your head and plan what to do properly?

Also you dont mention whereabouts you live but if you are convinced you want to rehome the dog you would be best taking him to a rescue so you know he will be looked after and the right new owners will be found.


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

that was before i got my puppy thanks i need help i took this dog on becuase she needed help and now she has biten me and my fiance and atting my dog i cant separate her im sorry to sound **** but this is it and im cutting down on pets becuase having a house is a big thing and im strugling alot with bills so i need to cut back im not ASKING for MONEY for this dog i want a good understanding home who can help me and her. if i didnt have a crazy 6month old i have had for over 3 months i would work on her but after she attcking my Staffx i dont want my staff to turn nasty on other dog i have worked hard to get her use to people and dogs sooo dont say anything unless u know me commnet if u want to help.


Aurelia said:


> You recent posts are worrying. I stated my worry on one of your latest ones. You appear to be getting rid of older pets to replace them with new.
> 
> I hope you find a good home for your dog. Have you tried a rescue centre local to you?
> 
> Edit: Also you might want to think about using different user names on different forums, as it seems you are also thinking of getting a new puppy? Please please please do the right thing by your dog and any other animals. They have feelings you know, and it is very upsetting for an animal being shoved from pillar to post. What ever your reasons.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi

I think, correct me if i am wrong, that recently you go a rescue? 
Was it the 6 month old? or the the greyhound?

Could you contact them and ask for advice?


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

jen24 said:


> You are clearly very worried and probably a little shaken by this. you dont need abuse, you need help.
> 
> What methiods of training have you tried with this dog? there must be a reason for it behaving this way and if you find out what this reason is you may be able to sort the problem.
> 
> ...


Helloo, i got her from day one becuase owner couldnt cope they didnt kno what they was doing and i can see this dog wasnt getting walks soo the 1st day took her home and walked her with my pack (2 other females young) and there is soo calm it was nice and its been great ever since but i think this dog has started to settle down and my fiance couldnt get her to her bed, they sleep in the kitchen soo they feel safe like they den and my dogs love it they fed there and water there soo she wouldnt liston and he went to pull her down with collar and she bit him i havt done this in the day with her no problem and he was very calm about this he is a very relaxed person soo he got her out by getting her walking lead and she was wagging tail for walkie and .... HANG ON PHONE I WILL EXPLAN


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

GillyR said:


> Hi
> 
> I think, correct me if i am wrong, that recently you go a rescue?
> Was it the 6 month old? or the the greyhound?
> ...


 my 6month old is a satff x and she been with me for about 3+ month and we got a 10week old boxer x bull miaiff spelling month ago and got this new dog unwanted about 4-5 days ago


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

zoeeoo said:


> that was before i got my puppy thanks i need help i took this dog on becuase she needed help and now she has biten me and my fiance and atting my dog i cant separate her im sorry to sound **** but this is it and im cutting down on pets becuase having a house is a big thing and im strugling alot with bills so i need to cut back im not ASKING for MONEY for this dog i want a good understanding home who can help me and her. if i didnt have a crazy 6month old i have had for over 3 months i would work on her but after she attcking my Staffx i dont want my staff to turn nasty on other dog i have worked hard to get her use to people and dogs sooo dont say anything unless u know me commnet if u want to help.


No it wasn't, you say quite clearly on another forum in April about getting a ferret, and that you were considering getting another puppy, and I quote "to go with gypsy me 4month old". Edit: I see you explained that you already got another puppy a month ago, never mind *sigh*.

You are clearly upset, I would recommend speaking to a rescue centre. They are probably the best people to help this dog right now. I would strongly advise against passing a problematic dog onto someone else who could possible also not realise what they are getting in to. That would make things worse for the poor dog.


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

i do want a ferret and no way will i be getting one, even tho i want one soo much i got my hands full sooo i can always dream and say and ask about them but no way would i get another pet in case things change and i need to find a home for it.
i understand u love ur pets i do but things have changed in the last month for me its been busy work been unside down and my fiance is a lazy **** if u get me and im doing this on my own,


Aurelia said:


> No it wasn't, you say quite clearly on another forum in April about getting a ferret, and that you were considering getting another puppy, and I quote "to go with gypsy me 4month old". Edit: I see you explained that you already got another puppy a month ago, never mind *sigh*.
> 
> You are clearly upset, I would recommend speaking to a rescue centre. They are probably the best people to help this dog right now. I would strongly advise against passing a problematic dog onto someone else who could possible also not realise what they are getting in to. That would make things worse for the poor dog.


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

Some resuce are helping me but cant take her but i got two numbers to call 2morrow i hope molly finds a good place someone who can give her one to one training and turst i feel gutted this has happen otherwise she will be in my family forever but coz i walk in ALOT of public places and around dogs and people i feel i dont want to stop her freedom but muzzling and keeping on leash on every walk it isnt normal for her.  if anyone here can still help i would apperciate it. please dont judge a book by its cover and understand im doing whats best for her and my family.


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

i also contacted a friend who put me in contact with her onwers but there isnt any way they want her back sooo really its up to me to find the best intrest for her.


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

Where are you please ?


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Personally i would contact rescue, at least they will fully vet any potential owners.
I hope she finds a great home.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

I think i understand, you stepped in because this dog was being ill treated, and took him/her on, (good on you for trying to help) and she/he is showing fear agression...if this was not the problem, you would have no worries about keeping her?

I am no expert, but do you think it might be the trauma of the move, and it may only be temporay? as i said, i am no expert.

Just a thought, maybe contacting a rescue centre, explaining the situation...they may offer to help in giving advice, or help in hands on training? my only fear is the more this dog is moved on, the more it might become a problem.

Good luck, and bless your heart for trying to help......


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

zoeeoo said:


> i also contacted a friend who put me in contact with her onwers but there isnt any way they want her back sooo really its up to me to find the best intrest for her.


No, she was being ill treated wasnt she?, so she should no way go back there


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

im from blackwood south wales,
i have contacted resuced and they full but i got 2 more numbers to contact. i know with her biteing its out of fear i KNOW she needs to find someone with time to trust her and i think she needs to feel safe u can see in pictures im posting now she seems a happy settle dog and she gets LOADS of walks that she loves.










with gypsy the one she attcked and misty my mams dog she is friendly she unsure how to play but she knows how to play better but today was a different story and i know gypsy didnt start anyhting.





































as u can see she is a happy looking dog and looks settle but she is a very intellagent dog that needs to be one to one.


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

i think she is unsure how people will act with her like she use to me touching her collar for the lead and my fiance but last night was different, the 1st owners ill treated her 2nd ones didnt know how to handle her they had her for 1yrs and half and she has been better here than she have ever been with her owners the friend sed, but I WOULD LOVE TO work with her but i cant with two young dogs and the house being small soo i cant separate at night like this and i dont want molly to get confused by all this. the moving yeah she will but its going to take time for her to bond with a person. i want to do this but i dont have one to one i got 2 other yung ones wanting me to play with them.


GillyR said:


> I think i understand, you stepped in because this dog was being ill treated, and took him/her on, (good on you for trying to help) and she/he is showing fear agression...if this was not the problem, you would have no worries about keeping her?
> 
> I am no expert, but do you think it might be the trauma of the move, and it may only be temporay? as i said, i am no expert.
> 
> ...


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

GillyR said:


> No, she was being ill treated wasnt she?, so she should no way go back there


no i understand but if she did i will help them get her a place but there isnt any way they will take her back now.


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

Please FEEL FREE to ask questions but if anyone would help i would apperiacte this alot. i will help all the way if i can.


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

many tears will take her im sure


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

i wish it didnt have to be like this, i love this dog yes 5 days i have had her and she is part of the family. i hope someone will be able to help her and do whats right for her yes i feel like i failed but i hope someone can be behind me and help me out and take her on and help her.
this dog wants to learn but she wants to feel safe with a person.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

cazzajack said:


> many tears will take her im sure


they are in wales arent they?

Good luck hun xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Is that in Gwent? Sorry to ask but your pictures look similar to a place where I walk (I'm in Port Talbot).

Sadly I'm unable to help and know no-one in my area who can help either. Many Tears are your best bet I think or the dogs trust in Bridgend


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

zoeeoo said:


> i wish it didnt have to be like this, i love this dog yes 5 days i have had her and she is part of the family. i hope someone will be able to help her and do whats right for her yes i feel like i failed but i hope someone can be behind me and help me out and take her on and help her.
> this dog wants to learn but she wants to feel safe with a person.


In my book, you havent failed, you tried to help - the dog was being hurt and you stepped in, sometimes, no matter how much we want it to be ok, it just sometimes doesnt work out. 
Afraid i am too far from you, and couldnt take anymore dogs. Have you been in touch with many tears? 
Or greyhound rescue...i am gather from the pick, that she is may a cross, but am sure they will advise if they can.


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah its in gwent aberbeeg/ebbw vale
i got they number will contact them tomorrow too. thank for the links and names.


sequeena said:


> Is that in Gwent? Sorry to ask but your pictures look similar to a place where I walk (I'm in Port Talbot).
> 
> Sadly I'm unable to help and know no-one in my area who can help either. Many Tears are your best bet I think or the dogs trust in Bridgend


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

thank you for your kind words, yeah she is a cross i belive lurcher but im not 100% sure really.


GillyR said:


> In my book, you havent failed, you tried to help - the dog was being hurt and you stepped in, sometimes, no matter how much we want it to be ok, it just sometimes doesnt work out.
> Afraid i am too far from you, and couldnt take anymore dogs. Have you been in touch with many tears?
> Or greyhound rescue...i am gather from the pick, that she is may a cross, but am sure they will advise if they can.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Two links for you

Dog Rescue Pages - Centres in Wales

http://www.greyhoundrescuewales.co.uk/


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello Hun,

Did you manage to get some help? xx


----------



## nic76 (May 2, 2010)

Any news on a new home?? x


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

nope i just been contacting people and they given me more numbers


----------



## cleancage (Jan 23, 2010)

Have passed your phone number to a friend who is looking to adopt a dog, but don't know if she will be able to help, as a greyhound was a bit bigger than she had planned. What part of the country are you in???


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

im from south wales, still no luck finding her a place


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

*Name:* Molly
*Age:* 2 Yrs / 2 and Half
*Breed:* Lucher? x
*Sex:* Female, Not Spayed
*Injections:* None
*Like:* Chewys, toys, walks
*Dislikes:* 50/50 On Dogs she may get on but better if she on her own, Small Rodents.

Please if u going to give her a home it must be a one to one soo a bond can be with both u and molly she needs a good home now someone who will love her forever.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

zoeeoo said:


> im from south wales, still no luck finding her a place


Not even the greyhound rescue?


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Not even the greyhound rescue?


nope they was full and some greyhound rescues want take a dog one unless they look more like a greyhound.


----------



## cleancage (Jan 23, 2010)

Greyhounds (I am speaking as a greyhound owner) are not like the average dog, one has to build up a rapor (like with any other dog) but the pack leadership of the greyhound comes from mutual respect, and knowing one's own dog well enough to judge its actions (and to give a command which cancels any anti social actions) before the action takes place. It is very seldom that a greyhound will respond to average dog training - and because of the stature of the dog it is uncomfortable for it to perform some of the behaviours which are requested in the building up of obedience, by using common obedience training. For instance it is incredibly uncomfortable for a greyhound to 'sit', because of their long legs - and the 'sit' is one of the first obedience commands that is learnt.
If people are not used to being around greyhounds and do not know these peculiarities to the breed, they are asking the dog to do things that causes the dog discomfort, and what other response does one expect from any animal (even a human) if one demands something that causes discomfort or pain.

Have a look at the 'Retired Greyhound Trust' website.
I think you will find that they advise that any greyhound is walked with a muzzle and on a lead.
I think that if you look to the left hand side of the page, you will also see that there is a section dealing with behavioural problems, and if you go into the section for your area, you will find that there are 'help' phone numbers.

It might also be helpful for me to say that greyhounds are the couch potatoes of the dog world, and they don't go around looking for trouble, as mostly they can't be bothered. But they do not like being nudged by other dogs. So if you are pairing a greyhound with another dog it is good to pair the greyhound with a dog that will respect the greyhound. Otherwise you are just getting the greyhounds back up, and may initiate a response that you don't want from the greyhound.

Hope I have been helpful.

Do make contact with 'The Retired Greyhound Trust'. The help and advice that they can give may mean that you do not have to give up your dog, and that you can make your situation work.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Have you spoken to Lurcher Link? They may be able to help or at least get some breed specific advice/ pointers? They have a forum too.


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

no luck with any.


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

molly is still here she is a ncie dog to walk on the lead


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

we need to find molly a home a.s.a.p we finding it very stressful with 3 dogs ower young dog is more out of control now and we cant cope please help us out ive phoned and e-mailed resuces. we finding it hard my fiance beein ill for the last 3 days and everything went down hill since and now we finding it hard to cope.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

You have not posted a link on Lurcher Link. http://www.lurcherlink.org/llink/forum/index.php

Lurcher Link are all Lurcher-Savvy people. They know how lurchers play and act (they do play completely different to any other dogs - and this can be seen as aggression but I asure you, I have three and it isnt aggression)

You can also ask if anyone could temporarily foster your dog until you figure things out.

Im sorry that you have not had any luck with this girl - she is definately a lurcher, which maybe you should have done a bit of research about the breed before offering help.

Please join up to Lurcher link, post in the Advice Needed section or even the Urgent Appeals Section. As you need help with the girls fast, as you have not got the time to train her, and are not willing to wait to gain her trust.

Can I also add: You should definately get her spayed before thinking of rehoming. If you are giving her away for free, whats to stop anyone breeding from her?


----------

